# Пожелтели клавиши



## naudingas (20 Июн 2019)

На акордеоне пожелтели клавиши можно ли востановить


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Июн 2019)

В незаметном месте сделайте скальпелем соскоб. Вы поймёте одну вещь). Есть пластмасса, желтеющая со временем в массе. А есть такая, которая от УФ желтеет поверхностно. Если первое- ищем инструмент-донор. Меняем накладки. Но это крайне сложно для неподготовленного персонала). Если поверхностно- снимаем верхний слой мелом с содой, разведённой как сметана. Но в основном- первое.


----------



## ugly (20 Июн 2019)

Накладки можно и отдельно купить, не обязательно для этого донора ломать.


----------

